# Dogs



## BryanMaloney (Dec 23, 2013)

They really hate Christmas.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 23, 2013)

Can't be easy.

What, with all the hustle and bustle.

Still ... man's best friend.


Merry Christmas my Brother.

:54:


----------



## BryanMaloney (Dec 23, 2013)

4 year old child
3 year old child
2 year old child
1 year old child
All there one day.
Dogs hate Christmas.


----------

